# Profile submissions!



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Alright people keep those profile submissions comming! http://www.fishforums.com/forum/profile-article-submissions.html

Remember only you and the mod team can see them there... IF you are unsure about some of the information included in your profile you can still post them here
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/profile-article-discussions.html


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

So what happens to the one I posted 2 years ago (or at least it seems that long ago) on cherry barbs, that was approved, but was never put into the database?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/cyprinids/6374-cherry-barb-progress.html
its right here


----------

